# M3 Composite for bolster



## GarrettP1 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a question regarding the bolster I want to put on a fillet knife.

I'd like to use M3 composite for the bolster, but I cannot find out if it is safe to use brazing/silver solder to attach it to the tang.

My Google-fu has failed me in this quest. I sent an email to the manufacturer, but no response as yet.

Anyone have any experience regarding this?

Thanks!

Garrett


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 3, 2014)

Welcome to KKF Garrett. I haven't used M3 myself but I do not believe it can be brazed/soldered. Soldering requires that the solder be able to migrate into the surface layer of the materials being bonded on a molecular level. M3, being a chemically bonded composite, has no crystal matrix for the solder to bond with. Not 100% positive about this answer, but pretty sure I'm correct.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree with Mikey, but more from intuition than from knowledge. I found Mike Kogan to be usually quite responsive and helpful. Maybe send him a reminder email? 

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok, found this on the manufacturers web site..."*M3 needs to be worked differently than traditional metals. M3 is a metal composite, the metal equivalent of engineered stone like Caesar Stone. You cant forge, solder, roll or bend it around a mandrel.*"

Be well,
Mikey


----------

